# Ever drop any thing of value down the hole



## catchem79 (Sep 3, 2002)

Last time I was out I was changing stations on this little transister radio I use in the shanty it sliped out of my hands right into the hole furthest from me. I floated for a second but not long enough. It kinda swimmed away as it sank. Went to get a new one and now that little $5.00 radio is $10.00. Anybody ever loose anything of value down the ice hole besides a rod and reel?


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I once dropped the plastic holster for my Nextel Cell phone down the hole in about 20 feet of water. This is one case, where a camera is way better than a flasher. I had my auqa vu with me, so I put it very close to the case, and I used a jigging spoon to fish it out. It wasn't very valuable, but it was nice to fish it out.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I just lost a rod and reel today. I wasn't watching it, something pulled it under. We dropped a camera down to see if was at the bottom, no pole, but we did see a big pike. I think he dragged it off somewhere.

Other than that, I came close twice to dropping my Motorola FRS radio down the hole.


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

cell phone - my boss didnt think it was very funny - my girlfriend did ...


----------



## Cold-Foot (Dec 3, 2002)

Just last year (Dummy Me) put my truck keys into my shirt pocket as I was heading onto the ice. When I leanded over to set a tip-up on my first hole my keys droped straight in the hole.
I could have **** !!!!! 22' of water. No current.

After 5 minutes of calling myself every name in the book I grabed
my Aqua-View and drilled a hole 3' from the tip hole and
lowered the camara down slowly ( not to stir up the bottom)
and there they were resting in the soft muck.
I tied on a jigging repala (I think thats who makes it) and lowered it into view. After what seemed like forever I finnaly
got the hook caught on the key ring and reeled them up.

If that wouldn't have worked I do have a good strong magnet
at home that would have worked but I was at a old coal strip pit
pond in the middle of no where and I had a long walk to the closest phone to call the wife.

I'll hide my keys under the bed linner or some place off the ice from now on.


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

under the bedlinner ? can you describe your truck ?


----------



## catchem79 (Sep 3, 2002)

Wow Cold-foot I would have Sh** too! Lucky you had that camera. I think I might need to get a camera just in case. That is one reason I use pants with zipper pockets for the keys and wallet. My wife would have told me to walk home for the spare keys or with my luck I would have been hundreds of miles from home.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Ever drop anything down the hole ? Oh yeah !!! I was on an annual winter canoe trip on the PM River near Baldwin with a group of guys from work. Had my camera (in a case) tucked in the front of my snowmobile bibs. We were camping at Gleason landing and I had to use the out house.........you guess it, when I unzipped the bibs the camera jumped right in the hole    
You think that was funny you should seen the 30 guys around the fire laughing like hell. I told them not so $hi^ on my camera while I cut a stick to retrieve it.......I was affraid that it would take crappy pictures after that but it worked great. Had to buy a new case though. Sorry, wrong type of hole ?


----------



## Cold-Foot (Dec 3, 2002)

It was 10 degrees and windy-cold out and when it was all over I was soaking with sweat. Never caught a fish that evening.
It was a (bad) outing !!!

I drive a 94 dodge dakota (red) 4x4. If you use it while I'm fishing put some gas it will ya?


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

A cell phone and a $100 pair of sunglasses, the same day! DOH!


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

a whole box of tear drops, 2 pairs of hemostats, and a pair of neadle nose pliers. BTW, they were not in the same hole.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

i have once or twice dropped a big perch down the hole after removing the hook, does that count?


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

Where does one begin..?? Coleman powerhouse-15 fow,retrieved 20 min. later. Coleman stove -24 fow,retrieved 20 min. later.(had em both workin' within minutes !)/Lost a pair of $100 glasses in 30 fow. But, my claim to fame is.,,dropping a brand new 1/5 of brandy into the hole ,& hooking it under the cap in about 12 fow.((as if nobody else here has put their bottle in the slush-around-your hole ,to chill it !!!!)) I've also dropped numerous other fishin-items,but, wwe'll just donate them to the fish-gods !! BG


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 6, 2003)

been a pretty good year for me so far.

Last week I lost my favorite brooktrout-fishing needlenose pliers I had for 2 years.

2 weeks ago I had to explain to a buddy whom I borrowed a shant from how his 6 foot support pole ended up down an 8 inch hole.

3 weeks ago my little tacke box lept into the hole 
and lost 2 jigging rapalas and a few jigs.

***HERE'S A GREAT TIP****

I cut out foam to fit in my little tackle case and hooked all my hooks and teardrops in the foam. While my rapalas sunk to the bottom at least everything I had hooked in the foam floated in the hole!!!


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

Ice spud once, sunglasses, two ice fishing poles, leathermen (that one hurt the most). I once had the line break throwing my spear but I was able to retrieve that.


----------



## jefrat72 (Sep 5, 2001)

Almost lost my Gerber multi-tool. I usually keep it in a pocket that snaps shut but for some reason this time put it in my top coat pocket that stays open. Needless to say I was getting out of the shanty, bent over to get the bottom zipper and in shot right towards the hole. It stopped right by the edge but I would have drained the lake to get it back. It was my best friends groomsmen present from his wedding.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

My friend lost a snowmobile oh and his life


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Yep, one of them 30$ multitool thingamajigs Using the pliers to take a hook out of a5 or 6 lb. pike. He gave one good flop and the tool flew out of my hand. perfect bullseye. Also quite a few "almosts" in 35 years.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

A Paulin type heater that goes on the 1 lb tanks. A zippo lighter. and just a couple of weeks ago I kicked my homemade gaff in the hole.


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

I dropped my 200.00 motorola radio at lake simcoe, I dropped the camera down to see if I could see it , there were so many of them dead shrimp, and vegatation that it was buried. I tried a jigging rapala for a good hour, no luck. I've also dropped rods , always got them back. last year I was bending over to scoop out my hole and my i-1000 fell out of my jacket , but luckily I had a bunch of slush in my hole ,and it held long enough for me to grab it.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

That cold water/weather shrinks your ring finger. After hearing 1 close call, I leave my wedding ring at home. Try to explain that one...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't think spuds should count towards anyones' totals.

Last year was the first year, in about 5 that I DIDN'T lose a spud.

Other than spuds, I do ok







Only lost one this year so far,,,,,,,,,, but then again, the seasons only half over.


----------



## Bolo (Jan 19, 2003)

Lets see..............last year I lost my snowmobile & retrieved it. This year pretty good so far, last weekend at Hubbard my cousin lost a full Smirnoff Ice..............luckily it wasn't the lat one. I will admit to losing a friends spud a couple years back too.


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by William H Bonney _
> *Last year was the first year, in about 5 that I DIDN'T lose a spud.
> *


Ever think about drilling a hole through the handle and putting a loop of rope on, then passing your wrist through and give a twist before chopping your hole? It's saved me from losing a spud more than once.


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

5:50 this morning I viewed this thread and just after checkin' the time in my coop at 8:30am my nextel was on my knee and leaned forward to look down the 2x3 hole ... kerplunk! Luckily after a bunch of cussin' & flippin' out, my bud sittin next to me had enough patience to latch on to the leather case with a pimple. He was laughin' his ass off at me going into a tangent explaining how I just read a thread this a.m. on guys droppin' stuff down their hole. I doesn't work now, but at least I got it back. I'll tell the boss it got ran through the washer


----------



## Mr. Jumpshot (Jan 20, 2003)

I was ice fishing with my grandpa one time, and he looked down his hole, and his glasses fell off...about 10 seconds later there's a bite on his rod....he caught a pair of bifocals. It was pretty funny.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I dropped the keys to my Dad's van before, but he had a second pair, lucky for me !


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

We once lost a whole days fishing down the hole! Our friend dropped a bottle of catchup and we laughed so hard I'm sure we scared every fish in the lake. The sport then became catchup bottle retrieval. Suffice it to say, there are no professionals among us!!!!!


----------



## catchem79 (Sep 3, 2002)

Sturgeon-man, Sorry to put the hex on ya buddy. One thing I can tell ya is you might as well have left that phone on the bottom. i dropped one in at a boat launch once and fished in out within seconds. It was trash though. The worst part was having to go back to the cell phone place to get another phone. The girl I got it from tried to sell me the insurance that would have covered it and I told her NO. Of course she happened to remember me. Well she told me she'd give the new phone if I'd buy the monthly insurance. What can I say I had to get it. Of course I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

About the worst thing was a pair of shades after a hookset , with about a 15-20 MPH breeze , heard a clack , but when I looked down , they spun & gurgle....
Dey WuZ GoNe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

> my nextel was on my knee and leaned forward to look down the 2x3 hole ... kerplunk!


Sturgeon-man,

I normally don't bring my phone when I'm fishing, but a few weeks ago some friends were going to meet-up with me later in the day. I needed my nextel so I could tell them where I ended up. I was moving my shanty, and my phone ended up in the hole. I grabbed it before it sunk, but it was fully submerged. It worked for awhile, then cut out. When I got home, I took the battery out and let it dry the rest of the weekend. The phone still works just fine.

Mike


----------



## snazi (Feb 3, 2003)

My right creeper. I put a Daredevil on and was able to snag it up. Sure didn't look forward to walking back on the ice in plain boots.


----------



## carp_assasin (Jan 8, 2003)

Unfortunatly I have witnessed many things sink to the depths of the icy blue. The most memorable time was when me and Z-man were fishing on whitmore lake and we had 2 flags go up and we both ran out of the shanty, about half way to the tip-ups the wind blew our shanty away, and threw all of our equiptment all over the ice. While I was taking a quick inventory to make sure we had every thing I noticed some serious bubbling coming out of the ice hole. It was Z-mans brand new northstar propane lantern, and it was still running at 20 ft. under the ice. With a little bit of luck and a big ol' jiggin Rapala Z-man snagged it by the base and managed to lift out. We have since implemented a new rule "One person stays in the shanty at all times!"


----------



## carp_assasin (Jan 8, 2003)

My buddy's dad dropped his cell in the toilet??? He LEFT IT OFF for three days to let it dry out, then when he turned it on it worked fine, smelled a little funny though!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I dropped my fingernail clippers that I use to cut the little knots off my tear drops when I change them. I watched them spin all the way to the bottom and disappear. My girlfirend heard a splash and asked what it was so I told her about this thread...it was good for a laugh. We did catch two pike a walleye and lost one more at the hole within minutes of that happening....


----------



## buckslayermichigan (Jan 7, 2003)

ive lost alot down the hole over the years oh fishing ive found more than ive lost. but there was one time on houghton lake fishing back in 88 fishing with some friends in a shanty we didnt eat for about 2 days.just drinkin and a buddy of mine brought along a can of stew, oh were we excited, half starved to death he started heating it up on the heater and its smelling good when i get a fish on. a walleye ,he freaks out trys grabbing the fish knocks the stew down the hole were watching the can sink to the bottom pis$ed and we lost the fish. peace


----------



## ERGOMAN (Jan 14, 2001)

Dad and i were perch fishing out of South Haven years ago, he had to go and took the mandatory deep breath before going into the DNR toilet (sauna). Well, he got just enough stink in his nose to have to sneeze and couldn't zip and leave--his top plate flew right into the pile, my dads as cheap as they come but even he said he wouldn't have retrieved it if he could.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

My dad once dropped his car keys down the hole in the saginaw river. So we had to call mom from the cell phone to come bring us the extra key.. lol


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

Yesterday I knocked one of my creepers down the hole and had to fish it out with a treble hooked lure. Later in the day I knocked over my small ice fishing tackle box and watched 4 lures sink to the bottom. Next I tried to spear a Perch and answer my cel phone at the same time. In the process my glasses caught the spear rope and went into the hole. Lucky for me I caught them before they sank to the bottom. To top it all off last Sunday fishing in the high winds my glasses got knocked off and took off on the ice like skies. The Last I saw them they were headed toward Canada. It would be cheaper for me to buy perch by the pound.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 23, 2002)

Nocked the lantern off the hanger with the chisel while spudding the hole. We were fishing whitefish and caught them all day long. My buddy fishing with me says " my sinker keeps dropping off something like a big rock", he caght it 3 times and we broke the line 2 times trying to haul it off bottom. We had wire line for bobbing lakers and attatched a swedish pimle to the line and ran it down mono to lantern, gave a few jiggles and brought the lantern up by the pump handle. Lantern still works great


----------

